# IMPORTANT - NEW CHAT!!!



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

HI guys!!

GREAT news! With the help of Chris aka Inzom, he has created a much more user friendly chat to the one we have been using!

The one we have been using was a trial to see if we got enough traffic and we succeeded! So we think a chat would definitely be beneficial especially to those that are looking at getting immediate responses

The new features and benefits of our new chat are:

A visible list at the right hand side of people in the room

Private chat...at the click of a button

Every operating system can use it. E.g. XP,Vista,Linux etc.

No ads or time delay!

You can change the fonts and colours to suit your taste

And last but not least...you can virtually slap people!! This will come in handy

Overall it is a much more user friendly site!

Chris and I will be modding for now, but will need more people eventually, so if it is something you are interested in voluntarily devoting your spare time to in the future...we will be watching.

Chris is going to reply below with the ins and outs of how to get in the chat, if anyone has any problems with it at first, please pm Chris or myself


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Sup guys you now have a IRC-chatroom @ EFnet!

get an IRC-program! this is very easy, just go to mirc.com and get it!

run the program, go to File then Select Server, select an EFnet one.

When you have connected to an EFnet server, just write */join #dpselfhelp*

Welcome to the chatroom! you can change your nickname with */nick x* (x being your nickname)

Add the channel to your favorites, its right up there as one of the tabs.

*If mIRC doesnt float your boat you can just go to efnet.org and choose our room #dpselfhelp and what you wanna call yourself, and then you are in! without any external programs.*


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

New chat killed the old dp site
New chat killed the old dp site 
I keep forgetting that I can read your minds, as long as I play my raido _between_ stations, but you can not read mine.
Video killed the radio star


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

whats that mark? x


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Where......where is this room?....i feel so lost...so abandoned....lol


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

its coming lyns, chris is writing out the guide how to get in, just use the forum and spread the word if u can x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI GUYS the usual chat we have been using is the one we are still using for a few days, then after th new one is launched it will come down!

So keep using that until now until further notice, chris will post the guide within the next couple of days.

This is just a fun extension of the forum not a replacement!!

Watch this space x


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Will you need mIRC to use the server/chat?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yes daz  if u are familiar with it, u can go in straight away, chris created a channel!

He will post the how to guide for everyone else within the next couple of days, your opinion would be appreciated as to what u think of it !


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Am I right in saying that some members will have issues with firewalls etc?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI DAZ

Inzom says:
no and if they do they can choose ports right there in the program but its highly unlikely

Inzom says:
i run 2 firewalls and its not a problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Winner, let's see how members find this program.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Edited my post above with slightly more info.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i hope they can, i mean the other chat is easier to get into!

however this chat is much more user friendly, we shall see which one wins!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*If mIRC doesnt float your boat you can just go to efnet.org and choose our room #dpselfhelp and what you wanna call yourself, and then you are in! without any external programs.*


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*We are back to using the old chat http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637 see you in there*.


----------



## ca2zs (Apr 2, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the few that know what IRC is and how to use it...if anyone is interested, I'm in the room now..


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Please help open the chat room door. 
I have Zone Alarm Extreme Firewall will it block the transaction? I cannot get through:

*efnet.org+aka+#dpselfhelp +enter*, right?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## ca2zs (Apr 2, 2009)

Your zonealarm firewall is a seperate issue, if you don't know how to use it you shouldn't have it installed.

As far as mIRC typing:
/server efnet
/join #dpselfhelp

will connect you to the server and following the next command, join the channel.

I remember using mIRC years ago, I use irssi now, I hate windows, and the software the bastards damn near force you to use.
If I remember correctly

/server efnet -j #dpselfhelp

may automatically connect you to the server and join the channel not having to enter in anymore commands.

Anyways, personally it's all sort of pointless, there are java web clients out there that will connect you to the IRC server, mIRC or any other physically installed client on your machine is not exactly required, only thing then would just be connecting to the channel.


----------



## abcd106 (May 5, 2009)

See you tomorrow.


----------

